# Does anyone watch Amazing Race?



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris wants to audition for the show.  He says we can win.  I'm not sure I want to meltdown on national TV but I love watching it.  Curious if any other Kindlers are watching too....  who knows - if Chris has his way, you could be watching me making a fool of myself in a season or two...


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

I've watched it every season along with Survivor.  Although I'd never go on Surivior, I would love to be on Amazing Race.  My husband and I would bark at each other, but we understand each other.  I think the only downside is that you are going too fast to really appreciate all the cool places you get to go!  Never really considered "auditioning" though.  I'll cheer you on if you make it!

BTW, we have friends who had an Amazing Race wedding at a theme park.  It was a blast and my husband and I won! Definitely the most unique wedding I've ever been to.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

What is Amazing Race?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Shizu said:


> What is Amazing Race?


it is a reality tv show where teams of 2 race all over the globe. Chris wants to enter and while I do too, I don't want to embarrass myself on national tv


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Sound very interesting. I too don't want to embarrass myself so it won't be for me. But be sure to let us know when you are going to do it. I'll be cheering for you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Chris wants to audition for the show. He says we can win. I'm not sure I want to meltdown on national TV but I love watching it. Curious if any other Kindlers are watching too.... who knows - if Chris has his way, you could be watching me making a fool of myself in a season or two...


I watched it once, but if you and Chris were on it I would definitely watch!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Think of it as taking an acting job on location for however many weeks of participation...with a bonus for completing the entire series. No matter how the show appears to viewers in its final form, it's a television production and the competitors are cast members of a TV show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Chris wants to audition for the show. He says we can win. I'm not sure I want to meltdown on national TV but I love watching it. Curious if any other Kindlers are watching too.... who knows - if Chris has his way, you could be watching me making a fool of myself in a season or two...


Be sure to take your Kindle. .. .maybe you can get Amazon sponsorship! 

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've watched it every season & I am pulling for the brother/sister team this time. Definitely no time for Kindling if you were on there.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I watch it but I haven't seen this weeks episode yet so I'm not reading any of this post just yet in case there's a


Spoiler



spoiler


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Haven't missed a season yet...DH wants to be on the show but I won't leave DD for that long...and definitely not the both of us at the same time ;-pppp*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Haven't missed a season yet...DH wants to be on the show but I won't leave DD for that long...and definitely not the both of us at the same time ;-pppp*


Maybe your hubby and Kirsten's hubby could be on there together!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Nope, but if you are on I will surely tune in.

I am a Ninja Warrior fan...be sure to watch on G4 Tuesday 11/18 (check your time slot, pm here) Sasuke 21...it starts the whole 21 challenge...amazing bodies agility and strength. Go Levi, Go Nagono!! Wooo Hooo


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Maybe your hubby and Kirsten's hubby could be on there together!!


That might be a good idea.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Maybe your hubby and Kirsten's hubby could be on there together!!


*LOL, I'd actually would love to be on the show but not with DH...what if something happened to the both of us With all the plane travel, I wouldn't want something to happen to the both of us at the same time.*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I'd actually would love to be on the show but not with DH...what if something happened to the both of us With all the plane travel, I wouldn't want something to happen to the both of us at the same time.*


Kirsten's hubby wants to be on it too!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Kirsten's hubby wants to be on it too!


*So you're saying that we should send the hubbies and Kirstin and I go for a spa weekend *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *So you're saying that we should send the hubbies and Kirstin and I go for a spa weekend *


ha ha - OK!! I'm up for a spa weekend!!

I told Chris if we can survive next week in Germany together, I'd apply for the show with him. Sunday we are going to take a day trip to Prague or Berlin - I get to choose and I'm finding it difficult. I want to go to both cities!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Way back before Germany was reunified, I twice traveled from Frankfurt to Berlin on a USAREUR (US Army Europe) troop train. The experiance really drove home the fact that we were going some 100-plus miles through the Iron Curtain. Crossing into East Berlin through Checkpoint Charlie was an incredible experiance and walking through the Communist-controlled sector made impressions that I'll never forget.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Way back before Germany was reunified, I twice traveled from Frankfurt to Berlin on a USAREUR (US Army Europe) troop train. The experiance really drove home the fact that we were going some 100-plus miles through the Iron Curtain. Crossing into East Berlin through Checkpoint Charlie was an incredible experiance and walking through the Communist-controlled sector made impressions that I'll never forget.


I'm picking Prague.. the photos online of the city are just amazing.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I'm picking Prague.. the photos online of the city are just amazing.


I have friends who are missionaries in Prague... I would love to visit there!


----------

